# PPG comparable to Ben Moore



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

PPG just opened their first store in my area. I went in there the other day to talk to the manager and to check out their products. 

My question is to the people that use PPG: which of their products compare in quality to:
Regal Select, Ben Semi, Advance, and Coronado.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

PPG now owns Dulux Paints (old ICI/Gilldons) here in Canada. They are like every other paint store, have some really good products and some garbage ones. I like using Dulux just because they have locations all around the city. The BM stores here are all independently owned and no one of them have 2 locations.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

scottjr said:


> PPG just opened their first store in my area. I went in there the other day to talk to the manager and to check out their products.
> 
> My question is to the people that use PPG: which of their products compare in quality to:
> Regal Select, Ben Semi, Advance, and Coronado.
> ...


I really don't think any of them, Manor Hall is their top line paint and it would be close to Regal, but not exactly there.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Manor hall is a really good paint in my opinion. The sheens on ppg are lower than BM Eggshell does not have much at all. Speedhide is a decent economy paint for apartments or commercial.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I liked the manor hall when I used it. Bm has the Gennex colorants which are a huge improvement over universal colorants. Benjamin Moore does not have anything like PPG breakthrough which is a unique product and can come in very handy at times. I may push my Benjamin Moore dealer to try to carry it. Had to spray out both sides of a big entry door system last week and had to use Benjamin Moore. We use Benjamin Moore 99% of the time anyways but I really wanted to use breakthrough for this job. Next time I will use what I want no matter what.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I liked the manor hall when I used it. Bm has the Gennex colorants which are a huge improvement over universal colorants. Benjamin Moore does not have anything like PPG breakthrough which is a unique product and can come in very handy at times. I may push my Benjamin Moore dealer to try to carry it. Had to spray out both sides of a big entry door system last week and had to use Benjamin Moore. We use Benjamin Moore 99% of the time anyways but I really wanted to use breakthrough for this job. Next time I will use what I want no matter what.


Why do you like the Breakthrough? My PPG rep really talked me out of it a year or so ago for some reason( which I don't remember)


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Fast dry. High resistance to blocking. Excellent adhesion to almost everything. 
I don't use it a lot but sometimes it's really handy 
The Miller rep told me it was originally developed for fiberglass doors.
Can be used on floors. I coated my vans bumpers with it last year and they still look great, even the rear step bumper which gets lots of abuse.


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Timeless exterior is great stuff. Brushes great for a high end exterior. Not as thick as duration.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Pure Performance is a good interior, no smell covers good, good stain block , not sure how comparable to BM only have tried Aura 1 time liked it but there are no BM dealers within 45 min to me


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ogre said:


> Timeless exterior is great stuff. Brushes great for a high end exterior. Not as thick as duration.



Yeh I liked the timeless a lot when I used it years ago. 
Manor hall interior and exterior was nice. Pretty labels too. ;-)


----------

